# Is my HCG level bad?



## jrob

I got the first beta HCG test done yesterday and the doctor called me today with the results. It's 366 as of yesterday. According to my LMP I should be at 5 weeks 4 days today. However, that's based on ovulating during a 32 day cycle. My periods are not regular and I have gotten them on day 36 or 38 before. Even as late as day 40. So, I don't know what to think about that because I guess I could have ovulated later than I would with a 32 day cycle. Is that low for 5 weeks? What about if I am still at the end of the 4th week? I go back tomorrow to see if the number doubles. I really hope it does. I'm just worried because that seems like a low number to me.


----------



## dairymomma

It could be fine (esp if you ovulated a bit later and are actually less than 4 weeks) because the hCG range is huge. It all depends on how fast that number is rising. I see you are having a repeat blood test. If it's rising by at least 60% in 48 hours, it's likely the number is fine. I had a blood test come back negative on CD28 (though I'm not sure if it was because my dr did the qualitative hCG and there wasn't enough to trigger the 'yes' answer or if she did a quantitative hCG and it came back less than 25. I didn't know to ask back then and I don't have access to that info anymore.) but no AF after 2 weeks so I tested and there was a line. DS is now 5.5 years old. So FX that you see a nice rise tomorrow and things go well from here on out. Good luck.


----------



## Indian Maa

that's with in the range for 5 weeks. numbers don't matter. doubling time matters a lot. hope you will be doing a follow up blood draw in 48 hours. congrats and good luck!


----------



## jrob

Indian Maa said:


> that's with in the range for 5 weeks. numbers don't matter. doubling time matters a lot. hope you will be doing a follow up blood draw in 48 hours. congrats and good luck!

yes I have a follow up draw tomorrow and depending on how that goes the doctor will determine if I need a third one when I go in for my ultrasound on Friday.


----------



## jrob

Thanks. I was trying to find the range online but kept finding things that showed over 400 for the 4th week and a lot higher than that for the 5th week. I'm really hoping for a significant rise in this follow up test. With a history of ectopic I am more likely to have another one and I'm so scared about that. I don't have any of the symptoms I had the last time. No bleeding, only mild cramping that comes and goes and is more likely things moving and growing in there. But I also barely have any pregnancy symptoms besides peeing a lot. My breasts only started getting sore today, but hardly at all what they even do when I am PMSing. I'm hoping I'm just a lot earlier than I originally thought.


----------



## dairymomma

Here's the ranges I usually go by. I found them on the americanpregnancy.org website. So yes, you are well within the 5 week range right now.

_hCG levels in weeks from LMP (gestational age)* :

3 weeks LMP: 5 &#8211; 50 mIU/ml
4 weeks LMP: 5 &#8211; 426 mIU/ml
5 weeks LMP: 18 &#8211; 7,340 mIU/ml
6 weeks LMP: 1,080 &#8211; 56,500 mIU/ml
7 &#8211; 8 weeks LMP: 7, 650 &#8211; 229,000 mIU/ml
9 &#8211; 12 weeks LMP: 25,700 &#8211; 288,000 mIU/ml
13 &#8211; 16 weeks LMP: 13,300 &#8211; 254,000 mIU/ml
17 &#8211; 24 weeks LMP: 4,060 &#8211; 165,400 mIU/ml
25 &#8211; 40 weeks LMP: 3,640 &#8211; 117,000 mIU/ml
Non-pregnant females: <5.0 mIU/ml
Postmenopausal females: <9.5 mIU/ml

* These numbers are just a GUIDELINE&#8211; every woman&#8217;s level of hCG can rise differently. It is not necessarily the level that matters but rather the change in the level.
_


----------



## jrob

Thank you SO much. I feel much better seeing that range.


----------



## Indian Maa

jrob said:


> Thanks. I was trying to find the range online but kept finding things that showed over 400 for the 4th week and a lot higher than that for the 5th week. I'm really hoping for a significant rise in this follow up test. With a history of ectopic I am more likely to have another one and I'm so scared about that. I don't have any of the symptoms I had the last time. No bleeding, only mild cramping that comes and goes and is more likely things moving and growing in there. But I also barely have any pregnancy symptoms besides peeing a lot. My breasts only started getting sore today, but hardly at all what they even do when I am PMSing. I'm hoping I'm just a lot earlier than I originally thought.


So you already have a detailed correct range list. keep cool!

I have both my tubes defective. Undergone a laparoscopy a few years back and they said its beyond repairs and IVF is the only option. But I conceived thrice after that - all in uterus. Miracles happen! I had two miscarriages though. I am pregnant again - did blood draw and its doubling. I think its again in uterus. Keeping positive until my scan tomorrow :)

As far as there's no bleeding and pain, everything is fine I think.. Symptomless pregnancies are good. Aren't they? With my son, all I had was a bit of tiredness. Absolutely no other symptoms. It was the coolest ever feeling - I continued to work till the last working day before delivery.


good luck again! hope your second blood draw comes out fine and have a HH 9 months..


----------



## jrob

Indian Maa, thanks for the well wishes. I'm sorry to hear about your losses. Good luck with your current pregnancy. I'm glad to hear your levels are doubling! Sticky baby dust to you!!! I have written other posts since this one about my progress. My second beta was 852 so I am definitely doubling. The doctor didn't do another one after that, so hopefully that's still the case. On Friday I had an early scan at what would be 6 weeks according to my LMP. My cycles aren't regular, though, so I'm not sure if that is accurate yet. The scan showed a tiny sac, but no yolk or fetal pole yet. It might still be too early to tell, or at least that's what I'm hoping. My next scan is May 7th. It feels like an eternity away. Last night I started getting morning sickness, but it seems to only be hitting me at night. I'm hoping that's a good sign. My other pregnancies were all day and night, but this time it seems to hit me around 9 pm. I'm a little crampy, so I'm not sure what that's about. It's on and off, very mild, and it alternates sides. I'm hoping it's just my uterus growing and getting ready for the baby. I'm not sure how normal those types of cramps are. With my miscarriages I got period-like cramps, and these are much more mild and don't last very long when they happen. With my ectopic I had severe cramps and bleeding on and off (but mostly on) for a month before it finally ruptured and a doctor found it. It was kind of ridiculous, honestly. I went to the ER initially because I had started bleeding when AF was due but it lasted for 13 days. I was in and out of the hospital for a month after that and kept being sent home and told to come back in 48 hours to check my HCG again or sooner if the cramps or bleeding worsened. I went 9 times without ever getting a diagnosis and ultimately lost most of my left tube because of it. On the final visit, to a new hospital, they found a 5cm mass in the tube. I don't see how no one found that before it ruptured because that's huge and indicative that it was growing for about 10-11 weeks! Anyway, none of what's happening now feels like the other times, so I am very hopeful. I can't help but still be very scared because of not finding the yolk sac at my scan. I'm not sure how small the sac measured, but they did say it was tiny. I'm terrified of it being a blighted ovum and the 2 week wait is killing me. The doctor said 1-2 weeks and the receptionist scheduled me for almost exactly 2 weeks later. I'm counting down the days. Wish me luck!


----------



## Indian Maa

Considering your symptoms and hcg levels i think its going to be alright...Good luck... Dont get stressed... With DS we coudnt find a yolk sac at 6 weeks... At 7 weeks we found a yolk sac like structure and at 8 weeks a heart beat...my second miscarriage last year was a blighted ovum... I didnt have a single pregnancy symptom and hcg wasnt doubling....your case is entirely different.. Tc..keep us updated

I am shocked to hear about your ectopic andthe medical negligence happened then... But then you seem to be a lucky one...it did not rapture and you could save bit of your tube too...

I had an ultrasound at 8.2 weeks.. Found a heartbeat...Happy about it..
I am almost 37... I bit worried about the NT screening scheduled for May 19th*


----------



## jrob

Indian Maa said:


> Considering your symptoms and hcg levels i think its going to be alright...Good luck... Dont get stressed... With DS we coudnt find a yolk sac at 6 weeks... At 7 weeks we found a yolk sac like structure and at 8 weeks a heart beat...my second miscarriage last year was a blighted ovum... I didnt have a single pregnancy symptom and hcg wasnt doubling....your case is entirely different.. Tc..keep us updated
> 
> I am shocked to hear about your ectopic andthe medical negligence happened then... But then you seem to be a lucky one...it did not rapture and you could save bit of your tube too...
> 
> I had an ultrasound at 8.2 weeks.. Found a heartbeat...Happy about it..
> I am almost 37... I bit worried about the NT screening scheduled for May 19th*

Congrats to you!! I hope everything turns out okay. I'm 31 and have heard that you're supposed to have your first child before 30, but I am hoping there won't be any complications because I'm over 30 now and will be almost 32 if and when this baby is born. As for my ectopic, I wasn't so lucky because it did actually rupture. It was excruciatingly painful and I had to call 911. My bp was dropping and it was a very scary experience to say the least. The ambulance took me to the other (good) hospital that actually found it and they discovered the mass and the fact that I was bleeding internally. Most of the tube is gone now, and I'm not sure why they left any of it because it was completely damaged. So now my risk of another ectopic on that side is a lot higher because there's enough of it left that I could get pregnant from that side, but if I do it would almost certainly get stuck in the remnants of tube and it has no way of making it down to the uterus. It's kind like I have the part connected to the ovary, then it detaches and there is space in between, and then the last little bit of it starts again. I also developed a complex cyst on that side that was discovered after I went to the doctor for pain in January. I read that those can occur from eggs not releasing properly, and mine obviously can't if there's nowhere for them to go and the tube is disconnected. I also have cysts all over my right ovary and the doctor diagnosed me with PCOS in February and told me that my chances of conceiving were very small due to the fact that my working side was so affected. I had pretty much given up on having children and stopped tracking my ovulation. I was supposed to wait 2-3 cycles and go back for another ultrasound to see if the complex cyst resolved. Low and behold, I got pregnant during that time frame. It's such a relief to hear you say that my symptoms are promising. I don't know much about blighted ovums, but not finding the yolk sac scared me. I'm sorry you went through that, but appreciate you sharing your experience with me to compare it to my current symptoms. It definitely relieves some of the stress and worry because I couldn't find anything on google to suggest whether or not HCG levels double with a blighted ovum. Best of luck to you! I wish you all the best and a happy healthy pregnancy.


----------



## Indian Maa

That's awfully bad but miracles do happen you see. May be the left part is left open for a miracle, if you are sure your right side is so bad. I will remember you in my prayers until may 7th. Let's pray for a miracle. 

I think we both are quite similar. Both my tubes are sacculated with fused ends and after the surgery dr said it's beyond repairs and IVF only would work. But then I had 4 intrauterine pregnancies in last 4 years. 

I have PCOS too and an year back during my last mc, they found out that my right ovary has many debris filled cysts. I opted not to treat until I have another child. So I tracked ovulation and found out that I don't ovulate regularly. I thought I should try to regulate my hormones and had fertilaid for 3 months as a trial.. I had no faith in that, but by third month I conceived. 

Universe works in the ways we can't comprehend. Trust that you are going to hold your baby soon. Everything will be fine. Hugs!


----------



## Indian Maa

any news? how was it?


----------

